# Flashlight Delight......~Redo~.......



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey whats up everyone....just thought i would share the ~Redo~ of my bike.....Here is some before and of me takin it apart getting it ready for the "New" Painter. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

And the tear down.......


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:biggrin: 

My workstation....for my models, hoppers and of course my bikes


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

And heres my Frame and my Fender off to the painter..... :biggrin: 

watch out or my Boxer pup will get cha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

about time you started to tear that bitch down and get it to the painter lmao j/p


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey did you ship them out last week ?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 1 2006, 09:44 PM~4529644
> *about time you started to tear that bitch down and get it to the painter lmao j/p
> *


thats is no shit homie........just waitin on my new parts......and you gettin me a custom hand made Forks :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 1 2006, 09:45 PM~4529658
> *hey did you ship them out last week ?
> *


When i went to the post office they were closed....you can see em on the table, lol there ready to go


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh yea get at on that i talked to him homie i got the hook up HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

do not scratch them up damn lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

im glad you're redoing it bro.........NEW CLUB, NEW BIKE .........li look forward to seeing it completed again............LIVIN' LIFE LUXURIOUS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you painting the front rim to?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 1 2006, 10:04 PM~4529841
> *im glad you're redoing it bro.........NEW CLUB, NEW BIKE .........li look forward to seeing it completed again............LIVIN' LIFE LUXURIOUS
> *


Ohh and you know this......hell i even thought about doing my forks and having (secret) lazer cut out :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 1 2006, 08:04 PM~4529841
> *im glad you're redoing it bro.........NEW CLUB, NEW BIKE .........li look forward to seeing it completed again............LIVIN' LIFE LUXURIOUS
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2006, 10:05 PM~4529853
> *Are you painting the front rim to?
> *


nah ill have the painter take off the chrome and keep it all chrome...i just didnt want to mess with it today.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 1 2006, 08:06 PM~4529861
> *Ohh and you know this......hell i even thought about doing my forks and having Luxurious lazer cut out :biggrin:
> *


that will fuckin awesome but keep it sssshhhhhhh


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea homie it is on just call me up homie i need to tell you some price wink wink on some stuff and i can not wait til i see teh frame adter it is painted


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 1 2006, 08:08 PM~4529886
> *that will fuckin  awesome  but  keep it  sssshhhhhhh  *


EXACTLY


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 1 2006, 10:06 PM~4529861
> *Ohh and you know this......hell i even thought about doing my forks and having (secret) lazer cut out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 1 2006, 08:06 PM~4529861
> *Ohh and you know this......hell i even thought about doing my forks and having (secret) lazer cut out :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice stuff Jerry...Motivation is in your blood bro...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 2 2006, 10:53 AM~4532805
> *Nice stuff Jerry...Motivation is in your blood bro...
> *


Thanks Dave :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

looking good man ... the best style... the LuxuriouS Style :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rocawearlowrider_@Jan 2 2006, 12:07 PM~4533126
> *looking good man ... the best style... the LuxuriouS Style :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

very nice!!!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ben_@Jan 2 2006, 01:23 PM~4533528
> *very nice!!!
> *


thanks alot


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

nice!!! keep up the work brooo


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 2 2006, 01:31 PM~4533590
> *   nice!!! keep up the work brooo
> *


Thanks...ohh hell yea i will.....i got plenty of new parts coming....workin a deal right now on those "secret" forks :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

Lookin good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowregal_@Jan 2 2006, 02:33 PM~4533924
> *Lookin good bro. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Travis


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey bro, that workbench looks familiar. Except it wasnt bike parts it was my big ass sittin on top.  

Good seeing you and Courtney again bro. :biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## loadnu (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 2 2006, 03:44 PM~4529637
> *And heres my Frame and my Fender off to the painter..... :biggrin:
> 
> watch out or my Boxer pup will get cha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


umm yea hate the frame and fender love the puppy
nah nice g man i love that pup


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 2 2006, 09:20 PM~4536390
> *Hey bro, that workbench looks familiar. Except it wasnt bike parts it was my big ass sittin on top.
> 
> Good seeing you and Courtney again bro.  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea bro...no doubt...we got a good family


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loadnu_@Jan 3 2006, 07:45 AM~4538567
> *umm yea hate the frame and fender love the puppy
> nah nice g man i love that pup
> *


why you hatin on my shit? lets see yours :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where's the pics?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 3 2006, 12:35 PM~4539353
> *where's the pics?
> *


on the first page....i just dropped it off...i have no idea when ill get it back


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loadnu_@Jan 3 2006, 07:45 AM~4538567
> *umm yea hate the frame and fender love the puppy
> nah nice g man i love that pup
> *


lets see that BMX :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

The Bike is out of the US right getting some sweet ass custom work done


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Welp.. There goes 1st Mild at Indy... lol Great to see ya puttin in work on her. Keep us posted! I'm sure it'll be boss!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 28 2006, 10:44 AM~4722544
> *Welp..  There goes 1st Mild at Indy...  lol  Great to see ya puttin in work on her.  Keep us posted!  I'm sure it'll be boss!
> *


Thanks alot Mike  

Im tryin to get her done for Indy.....just need some forks


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 28 2006, 11:02 AM~4722585
> *Thanks alot Mike
> 
> Im tryin to get her done for Indy.....just need some forks
> *



Koo.. Get er done Cabron! I'm stuck between 2 cars and 5 bikes getting ready for Casper.. U going? If so If I get accepted you'll see! 1 mild, 2 semi, 1 full, and one radical... But chyea I'm tryin for Indy so we'll definately see whats good up there.. Anywayz, keep it up! Heard some talk of lazer cut forks.. That should be honory... :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Can't wait to see what the forks look like. How long will it take?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey homie if you guys need laser cut fork DLK will be doing them starting next month :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

^^how much plated?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 28 2006, 01:43 PM~4723170
> *hey homie if you guys need laser cut fork DLK will be doing them starting next month  :biggrin:
> *


Call me at work! I need some!


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 28 2006, 09:45 AM~4722697
> *
> *



LuxuriouS Familia


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 28 2006, 10:45 AM~4722697
> *
> *


right on...Good work Jerry...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

cant wait to see it all finished  :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

IM too damn excited no doubt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo pm your work number homie


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 28 2006, 04:04 PM~4723785
> *yo pm your work number homie
> *


Done


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

The Frame is on its way back Thanks to D-Twist.....The Master of the Twist


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 21 2006, 02:38 PM~5093148
> *The Frame is on its way back Thanks to D-Twist.....The Master of the Twist
> *


any pics of the frame?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

yep! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 21 2006, 03:58 PM~5093712
> *yep! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

but I'm sure he doesn't want me to post them though!  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

did you use the same frame or a new one?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 21 2006, 04:00 PM~5093909
> *did you use the same frame or a new one?
> *


just made a few changes to his frame! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

damn i want to buy it back,lol


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 21 2006, 04:00 PM~5093727
> *but I'm sure he doesn't want me to post them though!   :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 21 2006, 04:55 PM~5094261
> *damn i want to buy it back,lol
> *


you did that frame?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

YOU GOT PM....WASNT SURE IF YOU WANTED ME TO POST THEM OR NOT.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

more pics please... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 21 2006, 05:06 PM~5094320
> *you did that frame?
> *


yeah, but its in good hands now


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 21 2006, 02:50 PM~5093662
> *any pics of the frame?
> *


 :nono: 
not yet homie


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 22 2006, 10:44 AM~5098447
> *yeah, but its in good hands now
> *


Thanks homie.....man i want to show off but damn............i dont know. Gotta have some surprises


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't think anyone you compete with comes on here :biggrin: they won't know


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 22 2006, 12:54 PM~5099710
> *Thanks homie.....man i want to show off but damn............i dont know. Gotta have some surprises
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 22 2006, 01:54 PM~5099710
> *Thanks homie.....man i want to show off but damn............i dont know. Gotta have some surprises
> *


send me some, lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

against my better judgement ... here's one pic that I took
























































































































[attachmentid=513342]

sorry just messing with everyone!

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
I wouldn't do that to ya Jerry!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2006, 04:58 PM~5100044
> *against my better judgement ... here's one pic that I took
> [attachmentid=513342]
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

got to have a sense of humour! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2006, 05:18 PM~5100173
> *got to have a sense of humour! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

cool cool I just couldn't spoil it for Jerry! I have about twenty pics of it!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2006, 05:20 PM~5100194
> *cool cool I just couldn't spoil it for Jerry! I have about twenty pics of it!
> *


well i cant wait to see it :biggrin: .......when he decides to reveal it


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll leave that to him!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2006, 04:18 PM~5100173
> *got to have a sense of humour! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That was a good one Darin.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 22 2006, 04:21 PM~5100205
> *well i cant wait to see it :biggrin: .......when he decides to reveal it
> *


U will see it at Indy :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 22 2006, 04:32 PM~5100263
> *That was a good one Darin.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


couldn't resist bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2006, 04:38 PM~5100301
> *couldn't resist bro! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Heres a taste.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

your painter has some bondo work to do on the back end of the frame too! :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2006, 04:50 PM~5100382
> *your painter has some bondo work to do on the back end of the frame too! :0
> *


shit your welds are great bro...not much work to do at all as far as i can see.

You are the Man Homie


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 22 2006, 04:51 PM~5100396
> *shit your welds are great bro...not much work to do at all as far as i can see.
> 
> You are the Man Homie
> *


 just a little on the inside of the back if you know what I mean just to hide the welds I put on there. There are no visible welds on the outside part! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 22 2006, 04:54 PM~5100412
> *just a little on the inside of the back if you know what I mean just to hide the welds I put on there. There are no visible welds on the outside part! :biggrin:
> *


 Im so freakin hyped..Ill Pm you the Forks i had made...LMK what you think


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 22 2006, 04:55 PM~5100422
> *Im so freakin hyped..Ill Pm you the Forks i had made...LMK what you think
> *


Glad I was able to help you out! I think you like it! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 22 2006, 05:48 PM~5100368
> *Heres a taste.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 22 2006, 05:32 PM~5100265
> *U will see it at Indy  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

When it done and you post pics of it finished, make sure you also post up the progress pictures


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 23 2006, 12:08 AM~5103088
> *When it done and you post pics of it finished, make sure you also post up the progress pictures
> *


You got it homie...for sure.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Got my frame today....It looks Freakin Awesome....man this bike is gonna be sick


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 23 2006, 02:08 PM~5105914
> *Got my frame today....It looks Freakin Awesome....man this bike is gonna be sick
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Yo Jerry clean out your pm box :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 23 2006, 02:35 PM~5106100
> *Yo Jerry clean out your pm box :biggrin:
> *


I did :biggrin: sorry


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Got a new theme now i need a new name...The bike now has Tribal patterns and im thinking of building a boxing ring or wrestling ring for the display....and ideas for a new name would be appreciated...thanks  

And if anybody has any turnbuckles or ring stuff lmk


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Let us see the whole frame! :biggrin: I REALLY wanna see how it turned out!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 25 2006, 11:43 AM~5117242
> *Let us see the whole frame! :biggrin:  I REALLY wanna see how it turned out!
> *


Ill hit you up on some pics since your not gonna make it to Indy


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 25 2006, 12:47 PM~5117266
> *Ill hit you up on some pics since your not gonna make it to Indy
> *


what about me


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 25 2006, 11:47 AM~5117270
> *what about me
> *


You are going to be at Indy....cant fool me homie


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 25 2006, 12:48 PM~5117272
> *You are going to be at Indy....cant fool me homie
> *


hopefully....but how will i know its your bike if i see it at the show?? if i havent seen pics of it yet  :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 25 2006, 11:47 AM~5117266
> *Ill hit you up on some pics since your not gonna make it to Indy
> *



Chyea! Thank you! Send em! I won't bust ya head.. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 25 2006, 11:50 AM~5117281
> *hopefully....but how will i know its your bike if i see it at the show?? if i havent seen pics of it yet    :cheesy:
> *


LOL...ill share for all the help you gave me...and you will know whats bikes are ours...Cant miss the big Lux. Family


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Oh shit. i've seen tha light.. This bike is gonna hurt feelins.. All I can say.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 25 2006, 01:47 PM~5117560
> *LOL...ill share for all the help you gave me...and you will know whats bikes are ours...Cant miss the big Lux. Family
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

they are going to be like :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 25 2006, 01:12 PM~5117653
> *they are going to be like  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT, post some more progress pictures, even if its only of somethin small, i just want to see some updates


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 4 2006, 07:26 AM~5175839
> *TTT, post some more progress pictures, even if its only of somethin small, i just want to see some updates
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 14 2006, 12:29 PM~5240875
> *:0  :0
> *


Cut it out! U lettin everybody see the goods! lol Loving the bearing cups.. Gangsta! Detail detail detail....


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

how strong will that head tube be? :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nice details man.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and all the parts on the bike bike is DLK parts but the frame is looking good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ps' wait till u see the forks next weekend hey if you win 1st i better get some prop's j/p hope you have fun at indy


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 14 2006, 04:53 PM~5242811
> *and all the parts on the bike bike is DLK parts but the frame is looking good
> *


Yes they are


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 14 2006, 04:47 PM~5242767
> *how strong will that head tube be? :biggrin:
> *


Only me and you know that homie


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Apr 14 2006, 04:46 PM~5242751
> *Cut it out!  U lettin everybody see the goods! lol  Loving the bearing cups..  Gangsta!  Detail detail detail....
> *


Thanks Mike...thats all im letting out until Indy  I might post some parts i got From DLK


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 14 2006, 04:50 PM~5242787
> *nice details man.
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2006, 06:01 PM~5243258
> *Cant wait to see how this turns out.
> *


Thanks me either  

The frame comes back from the painter on Monday and all my new DLK parts come tomorrow and the Custom Forks, Fender Braces and cups come back in the middle of next week from the chromer


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 14 2006, 04:55 PM~5242821
> *ps' wait till u see the forks next weekend hey if you win 1st i better get some prop's j/p hope you have fun at indy
> *


Man i got your back homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 14 2006, 03:02 PM~5243264
> *Thanks me either
> 
> The frame comes back from the painter on Monday and all my new DLK parts come tomorrow and the Custom Forks, Fender Braces and cups come back in the middle of next week from the chromer
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 14 2006, 03:58 PM~5243235
> *Only me and you know that homie
> *


AND ME


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 14 2006, 04:02 PM~5243264
> *Thanks me either
> 
> The frame comes back from the painter on Monday and all my new DLK parts come tomorrow and the Custom Forks, Fender Braces and cups come back in the middle of next week from the chromer  *


YES THEY DO AND YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

KOOL JERRY U FREAK!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 14 2006, 04:53 PM~5242811
> *and all the parts on the bike bike is DLK parts but the frame is looking good
> *


:nono: NOT ALL of the parts! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 14 2006, 06:22 PM~5244158
> *NOT ALL of the parts! :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2006, 08:34 PM~5244188
> *I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 14 2006, 08:22 PM~5244158
> *:nono: NOT ALL of the parts! :biggrin:
> *


No there not...i give you Darin all your props homie...you know this.

Got all my parts from DLK yesterday...now just waiting on the Frames to come back from the painter and my parts to come back from the chromer.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 14 2006, 07:31 PM~5243829
> *KOOL JERRY U FREAK!!
> *


 Thanks Crazy Fokker


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 18 2006, 08:19 AM~5264535
> *No there not...i give you Darin all your props homie...you know this.Got all my parts from DLK yesterday...now just waiting on the Frames to come back from the painter and my parts to come back from the chromer.
> *


I know man, Just playin'! 
Thanks Jerry!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Another little sneak peak would be good :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

[attachmentid=543300]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

hey what happend to front of bike did u put twisted bars in that one tooo


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Apr 19 2006, 10:32 AM~5271719
> *hey what happend to front of bike  did u put twisted bars in that one tooo
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey D post all the pics you want homie....the bike is still not complete...but fuck it..  
The paint didnt come out as sweet as i wanted it too..but it still looks very good and clean.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

The Family at Indy


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Putting the bikes together at the Motel in Indy


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 25 2006, 06:38 AM~5309180
> *Putting the bikes together at the Motel in Indy
> 
> 
> *


Man, I know what thats like. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 25 2006, 09:28 AM~5309120
> *Hey D post all the pics you want homie....the bike is still not complete...but fuck it..
> The paint didnt come out as sweet as i wanted it too..but it still looks very good and clean.
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MAN!!!! love the paint!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice come out but were the custome forks at?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks very cool. Representing the lux.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

The bike looks great Jerry and it will look sick when you get your parts back from Cali...Keep up the good work bro...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2006, 06:24 PM~5312621
> *nice come out but were the custome forks at?
> *


Just got em in the mail :biggrin: They were so shiny i couldnt get a good pic.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2006, 10:10 AM~5309383
> *Man, I know what thats like.  :biggrin:
> *


man all i have to say is that was a bitch, that sucked...i forgot and lost some small screws had to find a hardware store,lol....long ass day


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 26 2006, 10:13 AM~5316056
> *Just got em in the mail  :biggrin: They were so shiny i couldnt get a good pic.
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:  :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

where you get them forks at homie :biggrin: damn that sucks taht you did not get to show them off at indy but hey there will be other shows but wayne did a bad ass job on the forks get at me on IM or call me on my cell when u get time


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Heres some close up shots I took before sending Jerry back his frame!
Hey Jerry you should get some close up pics now that it is painted and post them up!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to see it put back together with the new parts.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 26 2006, 07:13 AM~5316056
> *Just got em in the mail  :biggrin: They were so shiny i couldnt get a good pic.
> 
> 
> *


damn is that show chrome ?
nice ass way of reping ur club man  
who chromed them?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

them are dlk/wayne custom forks all of his bike parts are DLK


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2006, 03:02 PM~5318192
> *damn is that show chrome ?
> nice ass way of reping ur club man
> who chromed them?
> *


Thanks bro..yea my man Darin from DLK and Wayne from Cali made those for me..and yes they are show chrome to the fullest..i got more pics for yea too


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 26 2006, 01:19 PM~5317562
> *where you get them forks at homie  :biggrin: damn that sucks taht you did not get to show them off at indy but hey there will be other shows but wayne did a bad ass job on the forks get at me on IM or call me on my cell when u get time
> *


bro its been crazy as hell around i wil give you a call for sure


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Got my new cups from D-Twist on the head stock :biggrin: Bling bling baby


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

and the Crank Cups  Damn these look so damn good in person....Chrome baby :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

They are just too damn shiny and i cant get a good pic :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 26 2006, 01:02 PM~5318192
> *damn is that show chrome ?
> nice ass way of reping ur club man
> who chromed them?
> *


YES ITS SHOW CHROME I HAD THEM PLATED FOR HIM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 26 2006, 05:01 PM~5320096
> *YES ITS SHOW CHROME I HAD THEM PLATED FOR HIM
> *


  SHOW CHROME!!!!!!!!


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 26 2006, 08:36 PM~5319992
> *They are just too damn shiny and i cant get a good pic :0
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 26 2006, 08:01 PM~5320096
> *YES ITS SHOW CHROME I HAD THEM PLATED FOR HIM
> *


yes you did thanks bro..thats Lux Family Love right there


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

damn I your bike is so sic man!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Apr 26 2006, 08:53 PM~5320332
> *damn I your bike is so sic man!
> *


thank you very much bro  Tell em how Lux does it :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice forks homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn can not wait to see it in person homie


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 26 2006, 07:36 PM~5319992
> *They are just too damn shiny and i cant get a good pic :0
> 
> 
> *


Man those look amazing!!!!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T   nice work bro...... :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

DAMN JERRY THOUGHS FORKS DID TURN OUT GOOD.... :thumbsup: 

IVE GOT A SET THAT WILL FIT ON A 26 INCH CRUIZER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea for all you lux guys we have one more set to fit a 26" for sale pm me for price just liek these


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks everybody.....ive been think about picking those up for a cruiser ill get ahold of you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie u know i got your back homie


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

got it mostly put back together last night..i took pics the whole way..ill post em when i get home tonight or maybe my wife will email them to me...i ran into some problems...nothing major just still have some adjusting to do........you know how it goes.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 27 2006, 12:36 PM~5325174
> *ok homie u know i got your back homie
> *


You always do homie..couldnt ask for a better friend


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's something minor I fixed up on that frame

Before:










After: (but it still needed a little bondo!)


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Jerry did you take lots of pics of ALL your new parts??


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 28 2006, 08:21 AM~5331104
> *Jerry did you take lots of pics of ALL your new parts??
> *


yes while i was putting it back together i was snapping pics of off the parts as they were going on the bike  and ill get a pic of that seat post now too after the paint


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Apr 28 2006, 08:43 AM~5331150
> *yes while i was putting it back together i was snapping pics of off the parts as they were going on the bike    and ill get a pic of that seat post now too after the paint
> *


COOL!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 26 2006, 06:01 PM~5320096
> *YES ITS SHOW CHROME I HAD THEM PLATED FOR HIM
> *


how much for the crome :dunno: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

New pics coming soon


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 6 2006, 08:38 AM~5380298
> *New pics coming soon
> *


yer killin' us bro! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:worship:  :scrutinize:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 6 2006, 09:40 AM~5380473
> *yer killin' us bro! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the internet has been down here :angry:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Internet is slow for some reason..ill get all the rest later.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 9 2006, 11:05 AM~5396739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


side pics man we all wana see them lol :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

looks good jerry :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

There on there way.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@May 9 2006, 10:19 PM~5399775
> *looks good jerry  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro..and thanks again for the Forks :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

anymore pics Jerry?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

DAMN Jerry you need to give that chain some Viagara, it's looking a little limp! :roflmao: 
Lookin' good! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 11 2006, 08:00 AM~5408096
> *DAMN Jerry you need to give that chain some Viagara, it's looking a little limp! :roflmao:
> Lookin' good! :biggrin:
> *


yea i know when i had it cut we cut it too long. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

looks killer man


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

fender braces look sweet in chrome! Neal brought the set down that i did for him, so I could see them first hand after they were dipped, they looked wild!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 11 2006, 08:02 AM~5408103
> *looks killer man
> *


Thanks homie...we are showing it at Cruisefest this weekend too.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 11 2006, 08:04 AM~5408106
> *fender braces look sweet in chrome!  Neal brought the set down that i did for him, so I could see them first hand after they were dipped, they looked wild!
> *


There a little thin but man i love em.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 11 2006, 08:07 AM~5408114
> *There a little thin but man i love em.
> *


they flow real nice with the rest of the accessories, cups,skirts and head tube!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yall gonna be at cruisefest? mabey I will show up then. how many bikes expected to be at cruisefest?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

who made your forks??? The bike looks real nice good work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 11 2006, 09:23 AM~5408363
> *who made your forks??? The bike looks real nice good work.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot. RRWayne made my forks and Sic n twist from LuxuriouS got all my chrome done for me.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 11 2006, 08:51 AM~5408240
> *yall gonna be at cruisefest? mabey I will show up then.  how many bikes expected to be at cruisefest?
> *


I have no idea....They didnt even have a class for them until i called the Promoter on tuesday and asked. We are leaving out tonight to get setup. Gonna have the bike in one of the buildings.


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD............ANY FUTURE PLANS LIKE MURALS OR PIN-STRIPING


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@May 11 2006, 10:22 AM~5408718
> *LOOKING GOOD............ANY FUTURE PLANS LIKE MURALS OR PIN-STRIPING
> *


for sure..all of the above..just have to concentrate on the Regal now


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD FUCK FACE....OOOPS THAT WAS A TYPO.. :smile:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 11 2006, 01:11 PM~5409787
> *LOOKS GOOD FUCK FACE....OOOPS THAT WAS A TYPO.. :smile:
> *


 :0 
I got your Fuck Face in between my legs....and shes lovin it Homie


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

your bike is fucking sweet man!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

man i am going to have to step up my game homie lol


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 11 2006, 10:48 AM~5409671
> *for sure..all of the above..just have to concentrate on the Regal now
> *


COOL BRO I REALLY LIKE BUT LIKE D-TWIST SAID FIX THE CHAIN THEY TAKE AWAY POINTS FOR CRAFTSMANSHIP FOR THAT


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising+May 11 2006, 03:38 PM~5410636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i will before the next show forsure...believe me it was all put together in 6 hours at a motel :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Before:



After:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

And still never done  

Gonna do a build up on my Sons bike this weekend...His bike looks really good.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD BTHE PLAQUE ON THE FIRST PIC SAYS UNITED?????


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

ever get a nice shot of the head tube after paint??


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 17 2006, 03:02 PM~5445744
> *ever get a nice shot of the head tube after paint??
> *


yes at home


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 17 2006, 01:10 PM~5445030
> *LOOKIN GOOD BTHE PLAQUE ON THE FIRST PIC SAYS UNITED?????
> *


Ahh who gives a shit what that plaque said...  

This is the ONLY Plaque that matters.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 17 2006, 03:05 PM~5445768
> *yes at home
> *


you'll have to post that up so I can see what it looks like all done!! :biggrin:


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats next , nice rims ??????????????????????????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 11 2006, 12:20 PM~5409844
> *:0
> I got your Fuck Face in between my legs....and shes lovin it Homie
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 17 2006, 02:07 PM~5445781
> *Ahh who gives a shit what that plaque said...
> 
> This is the ONLY Plaque that matters.
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 17 2006, 04:07 PM~5445781
> *Ahh who gives a shit what that plaque said...
> 
> This is the ONLY Plaque that matters.
> ...


TRUE U BASTARD


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what are you doing here mayham?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

who did youre plauque if you can pm some info i would appreaciate :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 19 2006, 01:46 AM~5455776
> *who did youre plauque if you can pm some info i would appreaciate  :biggrin:
> *


Not sure homie San Jose chapter does them for us.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T for ...........


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

at the Westside picnic  




Found some more pics of my bike today


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice bike man i like thos forks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it dlk parts everywhere lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Took another First Place at Southern SHowdown a LRM Sanctioned show. There was some confustion during the awards but we got it  HEres some pics that Darren took at the show


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 12 2006, 05:13 PM~5761311
> *nice bike man i like thos forks
> *


Thanks homie i appreciate it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it man


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 20 2006, 03:31 PM~5810693
> *here
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you can really see the Candy in that pic. Thanks Darrin that pic looks awesome.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no biggie homie terying to get ready for DOWN LOW ENTERTAINMENT lol


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 20 2006, 06:33 PM~5812080
> *no biggie homie terying to get ready for DOWN LOW ENTERTAINMENT lol
> *


Well i cant wait for the feature :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW did you ever give that bike some serious Viagra! (the chain) hehehe looks good Jerry :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 21 2006, 06:09 AM~5815114
> *Well i cant wait for the feature  :biggrin:
> *


you know it FIRST bike to be put on DOWN LOW DVD'S


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 21 2006, 08:42 AM~5815273
> *WOW did you ever give that bike some serious Viagra! (the chain)  hehehe  looks good Jerry :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea well as soon as the first pill went in he roose right up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 25 2006, 10:21 AM~5838450
> *yea well as soon as the first pill went in he roose right up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good brother Jerry...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Jul 25 2006, 10:23 AM~5838453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave i appreciate it bro


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Flawless as usual....


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

That fork is sweet!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville+Jul 25 2006, 01:09 PM~5839383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Any plans for this bike now, or is it finished


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 29 2006, 06:16 PM~5865510
> *Any plans for this bike now, or is it finished
> *


nah not finished.....after show season is over....lookin at maybe a new paint sceme and lots of pinstriping......custom wheels.....custom fenders......custom cont. kit.....new custom seat...and a nice display all ready for Indy Show next year :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY PLANS FOR A FACED SISSY BAR?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2006, 01:05 AM~5867104
> *ANY PLANS FOR A FACED SISSY BAR?
> *


You wanna make me one? :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 30 2006, 06:30 AM~5867774
> *You wanna make me one? :biggrin:
> *


Hit me up Jerry when you ready for that sissy bar. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 30 2006, 08:02 AM~5867846
> *Hit me up Jerry when you ready for that sissy bar.  :biggrin:
> *


After the show im gonna be ready....can you make it a little thicker? like maybe the same thickness as my steering wheel? and can you make me a cont. kit too? and lets make some wheels too :0 yea that sounds sweet right there


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 30 2006, 09:03 AM~5867894
> *After the show im gonna be ready....can you make it a little thicker? like maybe the same thickness as my steering wheel? and can you make me a cont. kit too? and lets make some wheels too  :0  yea that sounds sweet right there
> *


Everything is possible but I won't do any wheels. Way too time consuming and too much work. As for the sissybar it'll be thicker just not as thick as your steering wheel, don't worry bro, I'm a professional at this! :roflmao:
email me Jerry when you ready! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 30 2006, 09:56 AM~5868233
> *Everything is possible but I won't do any wheels. Way too time consuming and too much work. As for the sissybar it'll be thicker just not as thick as your steering wheel, don't worry bro, I'm a professional at this! :roflmao:
> email me Jerry when you ready! :biggrin:
> *


can hardly wait to see pics


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 30 2006, 11:56 AM~5868233
> *Everything is possible but I won't do any wheels. Way too time consuming and too much work. As for the sissybar it'll be thicker just not as thick as your steering wheel, don't worry bro, I'm a professional at this! :roflmao:
> email me Jerry when you ready! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Sounds sweet


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey jerry get at me on aol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

great job on the redo but you need some new sissy bars and handle bars to match the fork


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 30 2006, 11:27 AM~5868548
> *great job on the redo but you need some new sissy bars and handle bars to match the fork
> *


my point exactly


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 30 2006, 01:27 PM~5868548
> *great job on the redo but you need some new sissy bars and handle bars to match the fork
> *


I agree...but no one can get ahold of Wayne


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 30 2006, 04:36 PM~5869637
> *I agree...but no one can get ahold of Wayne
> *


you have a better shot of getting a hold of Garth


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 30 2006, 03:36 PM~5869637
> *I agree...but no one can get ahold of Wayne
> *


lots of ppls in lil do faced parts u just have to know around
like toyshop 
archangle and some other foos Socios Prez mentinoned in the dlk custom parts topic
still hermanos de paz 
lots of ppls can do faced shit not only wayne but he was the cheapest one


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2006, 05:41 PM~5869657
> *lots of ppls in lil do faced parts u just have to know around
> like toyshop
> archangle and some other foos Socios Prez mentinoned in the dlk custom parts topic
> ...


im working on a local guy here in town....cheaper than Wayne...and ill see what he can do for me. but yea i really liked what he did on my forks and i just wanted him to match it since it was his design.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 30 2006, 05:38 PM~5869643
> *you have a better shot of getting a hold of Garth
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 30 2006, 03:43 PM~5869663
> *im working on a local guy here in town....cheaper than Wayne...and ill see what he can do for me. but yea i really liked what he did on my forks and i just wanted him to match it since it was his design.
> *


crazy shit 
i would like to see his work
cus i still need some faced shit 
:biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 30 2006, 05:47 PM~5869677
> *crazy shit
> i would like to see his work
> cus i still need some faced shit
> ...


as soon as this damn show is over....new moves will be in the making


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Man looking at Recs bike....it makes me wanna throw this thing away


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 31 2006, 12:26 PM~5874328
> *Yo jerry, I still say put back the down crown and get a front fender on it. Dont take my word for it. Try it and see how it looks? :dunno:
> *


man the down crown was too big and made the forks sit on the ground...i couldn't move it..and it didnt look good at all. As far as the fender goes....i need ideas...i would like to have a custom cut one you know to go with the fork.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

looks good jerry. still got those 26" forks if your still interested.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Aug 18 2006, 01:31 AM~5992343
> *looks good jerry. still got those 26" forks if your still interested.
> *


Tell me more.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 3 2006, 05:57 AM~5894427
> *man the down  crown was too big and made the forks sit on the ground...i couldn't move it..and it didnt look good at all. As far as the fender goes....i need ideas...i would like to have a custom cut one you know to go with the fork.
> *


A pic would be a good idea  You could at least put the down crown for shows.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Aug 18 2006, 03:31 AM~5992343
> *looks good jerry. still got those 26" forks if your still interested.
> *


YES i have a 26" beach cruiser ive been waiting for you to come back bro


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 18 2006, 10:28 AM~5993384
> *A pic would be a good idea  You could at least put the down crown for shows.
> *


Now that Wayne is back im gonna my fender hopefully :biggrin: ill put the extented crown on and take a pic for yea and you let me know


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 18 2006, 09:18 AM~5993715
> *Now that Wayne is back im gonna my fender hopefully  :biggrin:  ill put the extented crown on and take a pic for yea and you let me know
> *


Cool, thanks Jerry.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 18 2006, 09:18 AM~5993715
> *Now that Wayne is back im gonna my fender hopefully  :biggrin:  ill put the extented crown on and take a pic for yea and you let me know
> *


finally


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 18 2006, 09:17 AM~5993702
> *YES i have a 26" beach cruiser ive been waiting for you to come back bro
> *


i got you coverd bro


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT for jerry, where da pics at?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 21 2006, 11:38 PM~6014885
> *TTT for jerry, where da pics at?
> *


I loaned that crown out....im having a hard time getting it back


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Took another first place with the Bike today  



We let my daughters name get called for it....she was really pumped.....i think shes gonna sleep with that trophy tonnight....she wouldnt let me put it in the trunk with the rest of them :roflmao:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Sep 10 2006, 03:25 PM~6143326
> *Took another first place with the Bike today
> 
> 
> ...


 got any pics of the show?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

congrats :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 10 2006, 06:28 PM~6143680
> * got any pics of the show?
> *


yea just a few in the main Lux thread :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Looks like another Tear down in a couple weeks. Found a local chromer and im getting some parts redone...like the steering wheel and some new hadle bars. Dtwist is working on a few new things for me also.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Sep 23 2006, 09:13 AM~6228992
> *Looks like another Tear down in a couple weeks. Found a local chromer and im getting some parts redone...like the steering wheel and some new hadle bars. Dtwist is working on a few new things for me also.
> *


Can't stop now!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hell yea, good to hear. that steering wheel will looke bad ass in chrome. I need my wheel chromed, let me know when your sending it, mabey I can send mine at the same time or something.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 23 2006, 01:04 PM~6230318
> *hell yea, good to hear. that steering wheel will looke bad ass in chrome. I need my wheel chromed, let me know when your sending it, mabey I can send mine at the same time or something.
> *


I found a local shop :biggrin: let me know homie


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn i miss this bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Sep 12 2007, 07:26 AM~8772829
> *Damn i miss this bike
> *


you still have it just better :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 12 2007, 11:35 AM~8773860
> *you still have it just better  :biggrin:
> *


Shit its retired for now.......  Paint got all fucked up and lost interest for now...ill get back on it this winter hopefully


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 4 2007, 01:46 PM~9371586
> *Shit its retired for now.......   Paint got all fucked up and lost interest for now...ill get back on it this winter hopefully
> *


you know you are parts of TEAM WICKED homie just let me know what i can do lets get the bike redone :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

rrwayne. he did my forks too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2007, 03:20 PM~9372192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep them are DLK/RRWAYNE forks :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh you cut em or designed em?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2007, 03:26 PM~9372244
> *oh you cut em or designed em?
> *


jerry came to me and said he wanted some custom forks and we was going over some ideas and these is what cam about it so i called rrwayne and had him cut them for me that was back when rrwayne used to work for me doing all my parts :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh well in thats the case. Here is some work suck free did.








We bring your designs to life








We make shit happen. 
SUCK FREE Metas company


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WTF does that have to do with this topic :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 4 2007, 03:36 PM~9372336
> *WTF does that have to do with this topic  :uh:
> *


rrwayne cut his forks and mine. they both bad ass design.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2007, 02:42 PM~9372386
> *rrwayne cut his forks and mine. they both bad ass design.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2007, 04:42 PM~9372386
> *rrwayne cut his forks and mine. they both bad ass design.
> *


  I Love my forks... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 4 2007, 03:37 PM~9371898
> *you know you are parts of TEAM WICKED homie just let me know what i can do lets get the bike redone :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie  When i get back on my feet 100% ill be hittin you back up on some parts...in the mean time....give a brotha a call


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 6 2007, 06:44 AM~9387091
> *Thanks homie    When i get back on my feet 100% ill be hittin you back up on some parts...in the mean time....give a brotha a call
> *


i did the other day and no one picked up :biggrin: but i will call you this weekend


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Dec 6 2007, 08:06 AM~9387264
> *Bullshit, he worked for you!! ***** plz!!
> *


sorry homie go back and see the topic about DLK he even said if you need work hit up me to get the prices he will only go through me :uh: so yea he worked for me homie just look at these post :uh: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=251573&hl= 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=232826&st=80

if he did not work for me homie why would he tell people to hit me up instead of doing it for himself so till you know the story do not open your mouth


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Dec 6 2007, 01:24 PM~9389102
> *I do know the whole story its called he was working with you jackass not for you. By the way you phrased it he was employed by you, you can barely employ yourself!!!
> Hey what ever happened to the so called custom twisted parts you were supposed to come out wit last year around Thanksgiving of 06!! ?? ya thats what I thought, more bullshit.
> I feel sorry for these young kids you have sucked into your little world. Talk is cheap!
> ...


damn i love these hater on yea he was working for DLK just like my cutter now works for me :uh: and you wanted to know about the custom twisted stuff i only have one thang left and this is it my work speaks for its self EXCALIBUR has one of the steering wheels that we did too :biggrin: so do not try to come in here and be a smart ass oh and you seen pics of my gold plating that i was doing to :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Dec 6 2007, 01:24 PM~9389102
> *I do know the whole story its called he was working with you jackass not for you. By the way you phrased it he was employed by you, you can barely employ yourself!!!
> Hey what ever happened to the so called custom twisted parts you were supposed to come out wit last year around Thanksgiving of 06!! ?? ya thats what I thought, more bullshit.
> I feel sorry for these young kids you have sucked into your little world. Talk is cheap!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
who is this cat. showbound. :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 6 2007, 05:40 PM~9390635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> who is this cat. showbound. :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno: YOU POSTEN IN THE RIGHT TOPIC


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 6 2007, 04:47 PM~9390680
> *:dunno:  YOU POSTEN IN THE RIGHT TOPIC
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lets see homie what have you done get a life


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

DAMNNNN......now my topic is jacked, :roflmao: :roflmao: 
This bike will hopefully be back in action next year.....MIDWEST better watch out  Another year full of 1st places :0


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 10 2007, 02:25 PM~9417819
> *DAMNNNN......now my topic is jacked,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This bike will hopefully be back in action next year.....MIDWEST better watch out   Another year full of 1st places  :0
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 10 2007, 12:25 PM~9417819
> *DAMNNNN......now my topic is jacked,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This bike will hopefully be back in action next year.....MIDWEST better watch out   Another year full of 1st places  :0
> *


hell yea homie


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Dec 10 2007, 02:25 PM~9417819
> *DAMNNNN......now my topic is jacked,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This bike will hopefully be back in action next year.....MIDWEST better watch out   Another year full of 1st places  :0
> *


me you and brandon, we gonna run the midwest bike scene!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 11 2007, 01:37 AM~9423872
> *me you and brandon,  we gonna run the midwest bike scene!
> *


 :0 :nono: don't jump ahead homie there is 2 bikes being build from TN and KY that will be bad ass when they are done they are with TEAM WICKED :biggrin: but all custom parts and engraved


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HEY JERRY HERES SOME MOTIVATION NOT TO LOOK LIKE A PILE OF CRAP AND BUILD PURE GARBAGE LIKE THIS MULE RAPER THAT CANT AFFORD A PROPER SIZE SHIRT...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 02:16 PM~9427087
> *HEY JERRY HERES SOME MOTIVATION NOT TO LOOK LIKE A PILE OF CRAP AND BUILD PURE GARBAGE LIKE THIS  MULE RAPER THAT CANT AFFORD A  PROPER SIZE SHIRT...
> 
> 
> ...


dude u have never seen anything i have built or done :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 11 2007, 03:45 PM~9427323
> *dude u have never seen anything i have built or done  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ah fuck i thought it was the stay puff marshmallow man sorry fool :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 02:50 PM~9427369
> *ah fuck i thought it was the stay puff marshmallow man sorry fool :uh:
> *


yea i was clown'n and yes my shirt fits just up there lmfao


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 11 2007, 04:02 PM~9427495
> *yea i was clown'n and yes my shirt fits just up there lmfao
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha damn atleast you tellin it like it is ahahahahaha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 11 2007, 03:04 PM~9427509
> *wahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha damn atleast you tellin it like it is ahahahahaha
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 11 2007, 02:37 AM~9423872
> *me you and brandon,  we gonna run the midwest bike scene!
> *


Lets do it...dont forget my sons bike :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well, I might be putting the bike on the back burner now, ya know!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Dec 6 2007, 02:24 PM~9389102
> *I do know the whole story its called he was working with you jackass not for you. By the way you phrased it he was employed by you, you can barely employ yourself!!!
> Hey what ever happened to the so called custom twisted parts you were supposed to come out wit last year around Thanksgiving of 06!! ?? ya thats what I thought, more bullshit.
> I feel sorry for these young kids you have sucked into your little world. Talk is cheap!
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

:wave: JERRY !!!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Dec 31 2007, 01:37 AM~9570497
> *:wave: JERRY !!!
> *


Sup Bucky


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 3 2008, 06:31 PM~10568369
> *Sup Bucky
> *


damn back from the dead lol wuz up jerry


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Yo


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i think the wheels too far out in front but from tha rest the bike looks amazing


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@May 4 2008, 10:58 PM~10574593
> *i think the wheels too far out in front but from tha rest the bike looks amazing
> *


hey chris! your a little late on this topic, but its okay. I say it needs a front fender. :cheesy:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 4 2008, 10:53 PM~10575247
> *hey chris!  your a little late on this topic,  but its okay.    I say it needs a front fender.  :cheesy:
> *


It will be back out of retirement maybe next year....got to come back with all face parts and a fuckin fender, lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 5 2008, 10:19 AM~10578449
> *It will be back out of retirement maybe next year....got to come back with all face parts and a fuckin fender, lol
> *


lmfao can not forget the fender lol you know i got your back when every you are ready :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jan 14 2010, 02:49 PM~16290211
> *:biggrin:
> *


I still got all this  i need to get back on it


----------

